# Second tags



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My second tag came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I got mine yesterday too.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I got one of the three I sent in for. Funny they didn't send them all in the same envelope. :huh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The draws weren't all held at the same time.They had the second tag draw and sent those out,then drew again and will send those out.Then a third draw and now you can buy whatever is left.

The antelope lottery is now being held.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

yep, got my other 2 tags monday and tuesday.


----------

